# What works for me for Tear Stains



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, i am sure tear stains is a huge topic and i thought maybe i can share with you what works for me and maybe it might work for you. I don't know if it is 100% fool proof but with my maltese i haven't had any problems with tear staining and thought i share with you.

I use blue buffalo for his food i noticed any other type including wellness will not work for him. Also, i use a brita filter on my faucet (the cheapest one its like 12 dollars from Walmart that's the one i use) And i only give him filtered water, not bottled water not anything just filtered water and he has little to no tear stains at all they are barely visible his face is completely white and stain free. I never have used angel eyes or any other product to his face. When i do bathe him i wash his face with spa lavish the blueberry facial scrub and that's only when i take him a bath, other than that i don't need to use it often.

I hope this helps all your little furry ones as there was a time i too was frustrated with tear stains and i did find that filtered water works wonders!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sometimes there is an underlying problem causing the tear stains, as in the case with my Laurel. I tried all of the things that you suggested, and more, but the tear stains continued. It was determined that her tear ducts were very narrow. An opthalmologist opened them, and about 6 weeks of Angel Eyes( was given the OK by my vet and the opthalmologist) we were finally able to get rid of the tear stains! 
That was three+ years ago. We haven't had any tear stains since. 
I do use filtered water, wash the face daily, and use Spa Lavish once or twice a week. 

I'm happy that the routine you use works ! I do the same routine with mine, and it really does keep the face white.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We still battle them, and trust me, I've tried everything and keep her very clean & dry. She does have very tiny tear ducts also and I do notice that the staining gets immediately worse when her anal glands act up. We're working with a holistic vet on that currently.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker's were eliminated by going to home cooking, from kibble. He has been on various high quality kibbles and it never seemed to help changing them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo's was eliminated by changing food to Fromm;s, but during pollen season .... like now I do have to wipe his eyes with the eye cleaner.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Probiotics keep ours under control.


----------

